# Any Financial Advisers around? Advice needed please.



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

As topic, I could do with a few words of wisdom if anyone can help. I can't speak about this on a public forum but would appreciate any info via PM.

Any takers?

Gary


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Pretty sure Dave from Car Wash n Wax is one?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Pretty sure Dave from Car Wash n Wax is one?


yeah but he'll charge you :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> yeah but he'll charge you :lol:


:lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> yeah but he'll charge you :lol:


Doesn't say he wanted free advice.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Doesn't say he wanted free advice.


Correct, I just need a few pointers at present.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hes a mortgage advisor iirc


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> hes a mortgage advisor iirc


i have new him as a FA since av new him and thats getting on a couple of years now


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

could be wrong like, Gordon told me lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> could be wrong like, Gordon told me lol


gordon canny remember what he had for his dinner last night


----------



## rainifa (Mar 12, 2009)

Gary-360 said:


> As topic, I could do with a few words of wisdom if anyone can help. I can't speak about this on a public forum but would appreciate any info via PM.
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> Gary


I am a fully authorised Independent Financial Adviser. PM me with your query.:thumb:


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> As topic, I could do with a few words of wisdom if anyone can help. I can't speak about this on a public forum but would appreciate any info via PM.
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> Gary


And I am an accountant who's happy to give my thoughts provided it's not caught by the Financial Services Act in which case it's back to an IFA.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think it's sorted now guys, hopefully everything will piece together soon.

Thanks, Gary


----------

